# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Αγορά gps tracker

## passer07

Καλησπέρα ,   απο καιρό  γυρνάει στο μυαλό μου η  σκέψη να βάλω gps tracker στο αυτοκίνητο ,υπόψιν δεν περιμένω  να  με προστατεύσει  σε περίπτωση κλοπής αλλα μήπως και είμαι τυχερός  και βοηθήσει  αν γίνει το κακό .
θεωρητικά  τα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα  με τα imobilazer  και τα 1000 ηλεκτρονικά για να τα κλέψεις     πρώτων ξέρεις τι κάνεις και δεύτερον δεν θα πας στα τυφλά .



Το αυτοκίνητο είναι ενα Νew Grand vitara 2.0 του 09   με Imobilazer    και θα μένει αναγκαστικά παρκαρισμένο έξω σε περίεργο μέρος λίγο απόμακρο 


Προσπάθησα να δώ τι επιλογές εχω απο επώνυμες  και μή (βλέπε κινέζους )  και  απο οτι κατάλαβα  η διαφορά στην τιμή δεν μου επιτρέπει  να δώ σε επώνυμο   αν σκεφτούμε το πόσο προστασία παρέχει , επίσης κάτι βασικό είναι οτι τελικά πειραματισμός  είναι περισσότερο και θελω να δώ αν βολεύει κιόλας   (απο το καθόλου που λέμε καλύτερα )

και εδώ ρωτάω  αν έχει κανένας εμπειρία  να προτείνει.συμβουλέψει αναλόγως  


απο αυτά που βρήκα τα ποιο απροβλημάτιστα είναι τα παρακατω (βάση reviews)   

http://www.coban.net/html/2013/11/28...989307415.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quad-band-Sp...item27dd626589

http://www.coban.net/html/2013/11/28...995407714.html
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TK103-A-Mi...-/271233526032

σαν λειτουργίες με ενδιαφέρει να είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο και να φορτίζει απο την μπαταρία  και να μου στέλνει τις συντεταγμένες  πχ αν κουνηθεί το αμάξι απο την θέση του 


το πρώτο απο οτι είδα έχει  και τις 2  λειτουργίες  αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο  βολεύει χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία  


  το δεύτερο έχει 2 κεραίες ,αισθητήρα κραδασμών  εξωτερικό μικρόφωνο (είναι σημαντικό ? μ ου διαφεύγει κάτι ? )  αλλα είναι και μεγαλούτσικο 


και εδώ μου έρχονται τα ερωτήματα :

1.Αξίζει το  2ο με τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά   ? 


2.Με τα τροφοδοτικά τι κάνουμε  τα εμπιστευόμαστε ? Αν οχι τι αγοράζουμε φτιάχνουμε ? 



Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## SV1JRT

Εγώ έχω το TK103 στη μηχανή μου απο το 2010 και είμαι ΠΟΛΥ ευχαρηστημένος. Το ΜΟΝΟ που χρειάστηκε ήταν η αλαγή μπαταρία μετά την τριετία.
 Το TK102 μην το σκευτεσαι. είναι πατάτα. Πάρε το TK103 και μάλιστα το μοντέλο με ΤΗΛΕΚΟΝΤΡΟΛ. Βοηθάει πολύ.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-GPS-Tr...item4cfb00882e

.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

To δεύτερο είναι μια χαρά για αυτοκίνητο, το πρώτο δεν κάνει.
Το έχω κάποια χρόνια και με γλίτωσε μια φορά!
Μη νομίζεις πως είναι τεράστιο σε μέγεθος, ούτε διπλάσιο από το μικρό δεν είναι.
Θα το κρύψεις κάπου και θα βάλεις τις κεραίες (ειδικά του GPS) σε κάποιο σημείο που δε θα είναι ορατές με το μάτι, αλλά θα έχουν καθαρό ουρανό.
Πχ κάτω από κανένα πλαστικό μπροστά από το καπό, στο πίσω παρμπρίζ ψηλά κλπ.
Με τα τροφοδοτικά τι εννοείς? Τροφοδοσία από το αυτοκίνητο θα πάρει και έχει και μπαταρία.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τα μεγάλα πνεύματα μίλησαν! Ουγκ!
Θα πάρεις το ΤΚ103  :Tongue2:

----------


## john_b

Υπάρχουν εταιρίες security που διαθέτουν υπηρεσίες τηλεματικής και εκτός από τον εντοπισμό και της Live θέσης που βρίσκεσαι ανα πάσα στιγμή (όταν δούλευα βάρδια στην τηλεματική στο κέντρο της εταιρία που εργάζομαι, με έπαιρνε συνέχεια ένας τύπος για να δει που βρίσκεται η γυναίκα του η οποία δεν ήξερε ότι το αμάξι είχε τέτοιο κόλπο), έχει και την δυνατότητα να πατήσεις το μπουτόν πανικού αν κινδυνέψεις και να ειδοποιηθεί αμέσως η άμεσος δράση ώστε να επέμβει.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Υπάρχουν εταιρίες security που διαθέτουν υπηρεσίες τηλεματικής και εκτός από τον εντοπισμό και της Live θέσης που βρίσκεσαι ανα πάσα στιγμή (όταν δούλευα βάρδια στην τηλεματική στο κέντρο της εταιρία που εργάζομαι, με έπαιρνε συνέχεια ένας τύπος για να δει που βρίσκεται η γυναίκα του η οποία δεν ήξερε ότι το αμάξι είχε τέτοιο κόλπο), έχει και την δυνατότητα να πατήσεις το μπουτόν πανικού αν κινδυνέψεις και να ειδοποιηθεί αμέσως η άμεσος δράση ώστε να επέμβει.



Βρε τον κερατούκλη..... Χαχαχα

----------


## dog80

Έχω το 103 εδώ και πάνω απο ένα χρόνο αλλά δέν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να επικοινωνήσει με SMS.

Λέει οτι θέλει κάρτα SIM 2G, οι καινούριες 3g δέν δουλεύουν. Πήγα και στη vodaphone και στην cosmote και τους ρώτησα για κάρτα 2g και με κοίταζαν σαν εξωγήινο  :Lol: 

Πώς θα το κάνω να δουλέψει?

----------


## tsakalister

οι 3g δουλεύουν 2g!!!
Οι συχνότητες μόνο σε νιαζουν!!! Βασικά εκ πείρας γιατί έχω συναγερμό με sim 2g και έχω μέσα μια 3g όπως είναι λογικό!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έχω το 103 εδώ και πάνω απο ένα χρόνο αλλά δέν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να επικοινωνήσει με SMS.
> 
> Λέει οτι θέλει κάρτα SIM 2G, οι καινούριες 3g δέν δουλεύουν. Πήγα και στη vodaphone και στην cosmote και τους ρώτησα για κάρτα 2g και με κοίταζαν σαν εξωγήινο 
> 
> Πώς θα το κάνω να δουλέψει?



 Κατ' αρχήν δεν χρειάζεσαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ 2G - 3G για να στείλεις SMS.
 Κάτι κάνεις στραβά στην ρύθμιση του TK103.
 Κάνε reset και χωρίς να βάλεις ΚΑΜΙΑ ρυθμιση, παρε τηλέφωνο τον αριθμό της SIMM να δεις αν θα σου απαντήσει με SMS.
 Αν οχι, εχει θέμα η SIMM. Απο ποια εταιρεία είναι ??

.

----------


## leosedf

Παίδες αυτό το ΤΚ103 είναι και με δική του μπαταρία backup?
Ψάχνω ένα μικρό με εσωτερική μπαταρία (για backup στην περίπτωση που κόψουν ρεύματα).
Θέλω να το χώσω σε σκούτερ. Δε χρειάζομαι τηλεχειρισμούς γιατί έχω συναγερμό με ειδοποίηση μέχρι 3-5χλμ αλλά να το ενεργοποιώ με sms η κλήση.

Έχει διάφορα ebay αλλά δεν γνωρίζω ποια είναι πατάτες.

----------


## aktis

> Κατ' αρχήν δεν χρειάζεσαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ 2G - 3G για να στείλεις SMS.
>  Κάτι κάνεις στραβά στην ρύθμιση του TK103.
> 
> .



Κανένα απο αυτα τα "φτηνα" tracker δεν εχουν 3G (HSDPA ) data ( ουτε και χρειαζεται ) . Σχεδον ολα τα κινεζικα εχουν απλώς 2G ( GPRS ) 
χρησιμοποιώντας συνήθως το  sim900 /908  http://wm.sim.com/producten.aspx?id=1019
To GPRS χρησιμευει για να στελνει συνεχεια δεδομενα ( οικονομικοτερο απο το SMS για συνεχη χρηση ... ,  αλλα τα δεδομενα πρεπει να πανε σε server , ο server θελει φροντιδα ... babysitting )

@Γιαννη , εχεις απενεργοποιησει τον κωδικο απο την καρτα sim ? Μηπως δεν κανεις κατι καλα στις ρυθμισεις ? Δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει το 103  αλλα σε ενα teltonika που δοκιμασα παιξαν ολα με την πρωτη ... παντος τουλάχιστον το κομμάτι με τα sms έπρεπε να παίζει ...  
@Κωνσταντινε,     το τηλεκοντρολ ειναι για το immobilizer ( εχει ενα εξωτερικο ρελεδακι για αντλια βενζινης κλπ )

----------


## leosedf

Δε χρειάζομαι τίποτα από αυτά μόνο το tracking σε pc και android.

----------


## passer07

> To δεύτερο είναι μια χαρά για αυτοκίνητο, το πρώτο δεν κάνει.
> Το έχω κάποια χρόνια και με γλίτωσε μια φορά!
> Μη νομίζεις πως είναι τεράστιο σε μέγεθος, ούτε διπλάσιο από το μικρό δεν είναι.
> Θα το κρύψεις κάπου και θα βάλεις τις κεραίες (ειδικά του GPS) σε κάποιο σημείο που δε θα είναι ορατές με το μάτι, αλλά θα έχουν καθαρό ουρανό.
> Πχ κάτω από κανένα πλαστικό μπροστά από το καπό, στο πίσω παρμπρίζ ψηλά κλπ.
> Με τα τροφοδοτικά τι εννοείς? Τροφοδοσία από το αυτοκίνητο θα πάρει και έχει και μπαταρία.



καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις 



το 102 απο οτι είδα έχει πακάκι που βγάζει απο 12-45 σε 5 (usb) απλά  ρώτησα μην πάρουμε καμία φωτιά που λένε  (αν είναι τις πλάκας )   γιατί προφανώς στο αυτοκίνητο  δεν θα τι επιβλέπουμε εύκολα 

τωρα για το 103 (που τελικά θα πάρω  :Biggrin: )   το έχει μέσα ωσότου απλά το εμπιστεύομαι 




αν ξέρετε κάποια αξιόπιστο πωλητή (ακόμα και απο   πχ αγγλία  μην κάνει να έρθει 80μέρες )    πυροβολήστε μην πάω βάση feedback  μόνο



επίσης στα τις εγκατάστασής οτι άλλες συμβουλές    ιδέες  θα ήθελα να τις ακούσω   σκέπτομαι να περάσω τις κεραίες μέσα σε καμία πόρτα  έχουμε τίποτα περιορισμούς ?

επίσης απο sim  τι έχετε κάνει ?  με κάρτα , με σύνδεση με τι  είναι βολικότερο

----------


## kontras

Θα σου πω και γω την γνώμη μου αλλά ειλικρινά δεν είμαι σύμφωνος με αυτή  :Tongue2: 
Επειδή δυστυχώς είμαι από τους άτυχους που τους έχουν κλέψει αυτοκίνητο έψαχνα πριν λίγο καιρό να δω τι παίζει με αυτά τα συστήματα
Μου είχαν προτείνει αυτό το οποίο από ότι έψαξα δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο. Τα 130 ευρώ τον χρόνο όμως που θέλει με κάνουν να το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## passer07

> Θα σου πω και γω την γνώμη μου αλλά ειλικρινά δεν είμαι σύμφωνος με αυτή 
> Επειδή δυστυχώς είμαι από τους άτυχους που τους έχουν κλέψει αυτοκίνητο έψαχνα πριν λίγο καιρό να δω τι παίζει με αυτά τα συστήματα
> Μου είχαν προτείνει αυτό το οποίο από ότι έψαξα δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο. Τα 130 ευρώ τον χρόνο όμως που θέλει με κάνουν να το σκέφτομαι...





λυπάμαι που το έχασες αλλα   θα σου πω οτι δεν είσαι ασφαλείς με τίποτα , μπήκανε σε γκαράζ με access point  κάμερες  (και καμια 100ρι θέσεις )

είναι αστείο  οτι κάποιοι  φόρεσαν κουκούλες και μπήκαν στη διαδικασία  οταν έξω υπάρχουν 500 μηχανές ,αυτοκίνητα ίδια   (απλά είναι σε κοινή θέα )





o αρχικός μου ενδοιασμός ήταν το  νταβατζιλίκι  και αν αξίζει ,

 οι πιθανότητες να πεσεις σε σπείρα και να μην δουλέψει σωστά  το  σκατούλι   είναι περισσότερες  και τελικά δύσκολα    η  χρέωση  θα σε σώσει 

για αυτό είδα για εναλλακτικές  τουλάχιστον και δοκιμαστικά να το δείς δηλαδή

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις 
> 
> 
> 
> το 102 απο οτι είδα έχει πακάκι που βγάζει απο 12-45 σε 5 (usb) απλά  ρώτησα μην πάρουμε καμία φωτιά που λένε  (αν είναι τις πλάκας )   γιατί προφανώς στο αυτοκίνητο  δεν θα τι επιβλέπουμε εύκολα 
> 
> τωρα για το 103 (που τελικά θα πάρω )   το έχει μέσα ωσότου απλά το εμπιστεύομαι 
> 
> 
> ...



To TK102 έχει μπαταρία και το πακάκι είναι φορτιστής και όχι τροφοδοτικό.
Φυσικά αν το βάλεις στο αυτοκίνητο θα του βάλεις τροφοδοσία από την μπαταρία με κάποιο τρόπο.
Αλλά αφού αποφασίσαμε να πάρεις το ΤΚ103 δε σε νοιάζει  :Tongue2: 
Πωλητή δε γνωρίζω, θα δεις και θα αποφασίσεις!
Για την εγκατάσταση δε θες κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά να μη κάνει μπαμ στον κλέφτη πως υπάρχει και δει τις κεραίες. Να είναι κάπου κρυμμένες από βλέμματα, αλλά όχι από τον ουρανό!
Κάρτα απλή sim, καλύτερα να κάνεις σύνδεση, γιατί θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τη "φόρτιση" του καρτοκινητού, δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει από κάποιο άλλο τηλέφωνο για παράδειγμα.

----------


## aktis

> λυπάμαι που το έχασες αλλα   θα σου πω οτι δεν είσαι ασφαλείς με τίποτα , μπήκανε σε γκαράζ με access point  κάμερες  (και καμια 100ρι θέσεις )
> 
> είναι αστείο  οτι κάποιοι  φόρεσαν κουκούλες και μπήκαν στη διαδικασία  οταν έξω υπάρχουν 500 μηχανές ,αυτοκίνητα ίδια   (απλά είναι σε κοινή θέα )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o αρχικός μου ενδοιασμός ήταν το  νταβατζιλίκι  και αν αξίζει ,
> ...




Απ ότι φαίνεται , οι κουκούλες και το οτι το γκαράζ είναι κλειστό , δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο κλπ δίνουν μεγαλύτερη "σιγουριά" στους κλέφτες ( και με κανα τσιλιαδορο απ εξω ... )
Ποτε δεν κατάλαβα αυτούς που δίνουν το αυτοκίνητο ( και τα κλειδιά ) να το παρκάρει παρκαδόρος ...
Οσο για το access control , το πιθανότερο είναι να απόκτησε πρόσβαση και καποιο μέλος της σπείρας ...  εξάλλου και τα απλα κλειδια 125Khz sto access control αντιγραφονται ...

Αμα δεν προλάβεις την κλοπή πριν γινει ... τα άλλα μετά ειναι ιστορία ...  οπότε επανέρχομαι στην άποψη μου οτι αν ο συναγερμός δεν σου λέει καθε λεπτό "ΟΛΑ ΟΚ " και αμα δεν υπάρχουν 2 -3 μπαστούνια , immobilizer  κλπ για να δυσκολέψουν το κλέφτη 15 λεπτά ...  δεν νοιώθεις σιγουριά ... Για να είσαι πραγματικά ήσυχος θέλεις ασφάλεια κλοπής ...

Και κατι που ακουσα το καλοκαίρι απο "πρώην" ιδιοκτήτη έμπορο  θωρακισμένης bmw  ( του είχε μείνει απο ακύρωση παραγγελίας ) . Τη κλέψανε απο Κηφησια   και μετα από καιρό το εντόπισε κάποιος γνωστός του στην Αλβανία να τη χαίρεται κάποιος μαφιόζος ... Ακόμα και η ασφάλεια  (ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ) δεν έμπλεξε να πάρει το αυτοκίνητο πίσω ...

οσο για SIM μάλλον το καλύτερο ειναι κάποιες ειδικές SIM με ενεργοποιημένο roaming ... 
http://www.globalsimcard.co.uk/index.php?aID=202
κατι παρόμοιο πρεπει να εχει το metatrak που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω
μπορει να μη χρειάζεται το roaming ( ωσπου να φτασει το αυτοκινητο στα συνορα !!!  ) αλλά διαλέγει αυτόματα και τοπικούς provider  ( αν συνεργαζεται με περισσότερους απο έναν ... αυτο θελει λιγο ψαξιμο )

----------


## dalai

Τα εν λογω μηχανακια τα εχω δουλεψει πολυ .
Η πιο φτηνη λυση ειναι το  ΤΚ 102 αλλα εχει τα μειωνεκτηματα της. Δεν πεφτει σε υπνωση και τρωει  αρκετη μπαταρια . Προσωπικα δεν τα δουλευα ποτε με sms  γιατι αμα στο  κλεψουν και το χωσουν στην αποθηκη ,οσα σμσ και να στειλεις ,απαντηση  δεν θα παρεις . Αυτα τα δουλευα παντα σε gprs και 1 στιγμα ανα 30  δευτερα . Υπαρχουν δωραεν σερβερ που λογκαρουν τα στιγματα και μπορεις  να τα δεις μεχρι και 1 μηνα μετα .
Κορυφη στα μηχανηματα αυτα ειναι  της  Arknav pt33 ,pt35  κλπ . Μεγαλη μπαταρια εισοδοι ,εξοδοι , και το  πιο συμαντικο αισθητηρα δονησης για να πεφτει σε υπνωση. Το κακο ειναι  οτι το βρισκεις πολυ δυσκολα. Υ.Γ. Μεχρι και δυνατοτητα να σου πει που  περιπου βρισκεται χωρις να πιανει gps σημα εχει!

----------


## leosedf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vehicle-Moto...item1c42892154

Παρόμοιο με το arknav, αυτό το περίπου περιοχή που λες είναι το LBS μέσω κυψέλης κινητής τα συγκεκριμένα υποστηρίζουν και τα δυο. Και αισθητήρα δόνησης για deep sleep.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vehicle-Moto...item1c42892154
> 
> Παρόμοιο με το arknav, αυτό το περίπου περιοχή που λες είναι το LBS μέσω κυψέλης κινητής τα συγκεκριμένα υποστηρίζουν και τα δυο. Και αισθητήρα δόνησης για deep sleep.



Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έχει εξωτερικές κεραίες, που ειδικά στο GPS και ειδικά σε αυτοκίνητο που παρκάρει μέσα στην πόλη ανάμεσα σε πολυκατοικίες, είναι απαραίτητη και θα πρέπει να το τοποθετήσεις κάπου που να έχεις καλό σήμα και στο αυτοκίνητο είναι δύσκολο να βρεις μια τέτοια θέση.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι οκ εγώ κοιτάω για σκούτερ μιας και μπαίνει κάτω από πλαστικά πανελ. Υπάρχει και android εφαρμογή για διαχείριση και tracking.
To 103 είναι πιο ταιριαστό σε αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## dalai

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vehicle-Moto...item1c42892154
> 
> Παρόμοιο με το arknav, αυτό το περίπου περιοχή που λες είναι το LBS μέσω κυψέλης κινητής τα συγκεκριμένα υποστηρίζουν και τα δυο. Και αισθητήρα δόνησης για deep sleep.



Ειχα δοκιμασει kai ενα τετοιο (εμοιαζε με αυτο)  και ειχε προβλημα με το deep sleep. Αν ειναι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που ειδα εγω και το εχεις  δοκιμασει και εσυ τοτε αξιζει να παρω ενα να το δω

----------


## leosedf

Δεν γνωρίζω κι εγώ ψάχνω.

----------


## Painter

Εχω μια παλιότερη version του TK-102. Εδώ και περίπου δύο χρόνια δουλεύει σχεδόν μιά χαρά. Το σχεδόν έχει να κάνει με το οτι στην πρώτη κλήση SMS μου απανάταει με παλιότερη κασαρισμένο LAT/LON αλλα με την δεύτερη κάνει lock και όλα μια χαρά. Αν δέν πιάνει δορυφόρους σου επιστρέφει το CellID οπότε και σε καμιά υπόγα να είναι πάλι κάπως βοηθάει, ειδικά άν σε περίπτωση ανάγκης αν υπάρχει άκρη με τον operator μπορείς με το timing advance value να δείς την απόσταση απο την κεραία του sector.
Κατασκευαστικά δέν μου εμπνέει και τόση εμπιστοσύνη, περιμένω δύο τέτοιους φορτιστές με USB έξοδο μήπως και μειώσω την πιθανότητα να πάρω φωτιά.
Οι μπαταρία πρέπει να είναι σαν παλιού κινητού Nokia.
Αυτό που θα κάνω άμεσα είναι να βάλω το TK-102 στο ένα αυτοκίνητο (άντε να αξίζει 2-3Κ) και στο άλλο θα μπεί ο φορτιστής με ένα Xperia Neo έτοιμο κουρεμένο απο όλα τα άχρηστα services κλπ, κομμένες δονήσεις ήχοι και μόνο το WhereIsMyDroid να τρέχει.
Το ΤΚ-102 απο όσες φορές δοκίμασα αυτονομία παίζει κάπου στις 2 μέρες. Οπως είπαν και παραπάνω η SIM πρέπει να έχει απενεργοποιημένο το PIN, επίσης, για φόρτιση μιά-δύο φορές το χρόνο πηγαίνω στον operator και μου βάζουν τα € απευθείας στο νούμερο.

Εχω περάσει καλωδίωση για το can-bus εγγεφαλάκι του κοτσαδόρου με παροχή απευθείας απο την μπαταρία οπότε έχω συνδέσει εκεί μέσα πίσω απο την μοκέτα του αριστερού θόλου του πορτμπαγκάζ και τον φορτιστή του ΤΚ. 
Η καλωδίωση μέχρι το ΤΚ δέν είναι πουθενά ορατή και το ΤΚ βρίσκεται πάνω απο την μεταλλική εταζέρα (4πορτο αυτοκίνητο) ανάμεσα στη λαμαρίνα και το κάλυμα/μοκέτα που έχει κάτω απο το πολύ κεκλιμένο πίσω παρμπρίζ. Η λήψη δορυφόρων είναι μιά χαρά. Το αυτοκίνητό μου έχει εργοστασιακά σκούρα φυμέ τζάμια πίσω -όχι ζελατίνες- και δέν υπάρχει κενένα πρόβλημα.

Να έχετε υπόψιν σας όμως πως οι πρόσθετες ζελατίνες άν υπάρχουν κόβουν πάρα πού έως τελείως το σήμα απο τους δορυφόρους GPS. ΄σε αυτή την περίπτωση ίσως να είναι μονόδρομος η τοποθέτηση κάπου μπροστά στο ταμπλό. Και μπροστά η δοκιμές που έχω κάνει με το ΤΚ χύμα μέσα στο ντουλαπάκι του συνοδηγου ήταν επιτυχείς παρόλο που απο πάνω υπάρχει ο αερόσακος του συνοδηγού και διάφορα πλαστικά/μονώσεις.
 Επίσης το ΤΚ μου ήρθε με 2 μπαταρίες και δύο καπάκια, ένα σκέτο και ένα με 4 μαγνητάκια για να κολλάει πάνω σε λαμαρίνα. Ενα αυτοκόλλητο που κρατάει τα μαγνητάκια δέν τα πάει καλά με τον ήλιο οπότε ίσως να χρειαστεί πιάσιμο με tie-wraps για σιγουριά.
Οπότε αυτό που τελικά προτείνω είναι άν κάποιος έχει ένα παλιό smartphone (πχ Χ10 mini) τότε είναι η καλύτερη λύση, υπάρχει ακόμη και τρόπος (για το Χ10 mini) μετά απο root να bootάρει ακόμη και χωρίς μπαταρία με το που πάρει τροφοδοσία.

Αυτά...

----------


## passer07

και μαζεύουμε διάφορες πληροφορίες  :Biggrin: 


οταν λες πας στο  operator    και βάζεις  δηλ πάς πχ στη Vodafone Και τους λές να φορτώσει 40Ε?  (γίνετε ? )  

πάω να βρώ πωλητή τώρα 




     καλός κακός βλέπω οτι όλη η δουλειά είναι να το προλάβεις μέσα σε μισή ώρα .Αν χασεις τα  ίχνη απλά το ξεχνάς 






> Τα εν λογω μηχανακια τα εχω δουλεψει πολυ .
> Η πιο φτηνη λυση ειναι το  ΤΚ 102 αλλα εχει τα μειωνεκτηματα της. Δεν  πεφτει σε υπνωση και τρωει  αρκετη μπαταρια . Προσωπικα δεν τα δουλευα  ποτε με sms  γιατι αμα στο  κλεψουν και το χωσουν στην αποθηκη ,οσα σμσ  και να στειλεις ,απαντηση  δεν θα παρεις . *Αυτα τα δουλευα παντα σε gprs  και 1 στιγμα ανα 30  δευτερα . Υπαρχουν δωραεν σερβερ που λογκαρουν τα  στιγματα και μπορεις  να τα δεις μεχρι και 1 μηνα μετα .*
> Κορυφη στα μηχανηματα αυτα ειναι  της  Arknav pt33 ,pt35  κλπ . Μεγαλη  μπαταρια εισοδοι ,εξοδοι , και το  πιο συμαντικο αισθητηρα δονησης για  να πεφτει σε υπνωση. Το κακο ειναι  οτι το βρισκεις πολυ δυσκολα. Υ.Γ.  Μεχρι και δυνατοτητα να σου πει που  περιπου βρισκεται χωρις να πιανει  gps σημα εχει!





εννοείς οτι το δούλευες με την λογική να σε ειδοποιεί αυτό  (πχ απο οτι είδα αν βγεί απο την περιοχή που θα ορίσεις ή αν κουνιθει κτλπ ) και οχι να  πεις "αχ τι κρίμα μου το κλέψανε ας στείλο sms να σωθω"

αν δεν το  έπιασα κ  μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις δώσε  κανα λινκ  πουθενά να διαβάσω και να καταλάβω


*Painter*       ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές , σίγουρα καλωδίωση θα μου την περάσει άλλος (δεν με εμπιστεύομαι ) απλά  θα ψάξω λίγο και του θα μπει τι   ,



*EDIT* 

θα το ρωτήσω μιας και μου ήρθε τώρα  αν  τραβήξω καλωδίωση απο τον αναπτήρα που ει στο πορπακαζ      το ίδιο δεν είναι ?

----------


## dalai

> καλός κακός βλέπω οτι όλη η δουλειά είναι να το προλάβεις μέσα σε μισή ώρα .Αν χασεις τα  ίχνη απλά το ξεχνάς 
> 
> εννοείς οτι το δούλευες με την λογική να σε ειδοποιεί αυτό  (πχ απο οτι είδα αν βγεί απο την περιοχή που θα ορίσεις ή αν κουνιθει κτλπ ) και οχι να  πεις "αχ τι κρίμα μου το κλέψανε ας στείλο sms να σωθω"
> 
> αν δεν το  έπιασα κ  μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις δώσε  κανα λινκ  πουθενά να διαβάσω και να καταλάβω



Εννοω οτι με 3 ευρω το μηνα εχω 1 στιγμα /30 δευτερολεπτα  24 ωρες το 24ωρο
Ακομη και το τκ102 μπορει να συνδεθει σε gprs  συνδεση (data)  και να στελνει αυτα τα στιγματα σε ενα σερβερ. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει πολλες δωρεαν σελιδες που δινουν δωρεαν λογαριασμο για ενα μηχανακι. Πολλες φορες με την αγορα του μηχανηματος δινουν και δωρεαν ενα λογαριασμο για ενα χρονο.
Σε περιπτωση κλοπης λοιπον βλεπεις ολη τη διαδρομη μεχρι το "λιμερι" τους.
Σε περιπτωση παιδιου βλεπεις την αλλη μερα αν ετρεχε με το αμαξι ή πηγε καπου που δεν επρεπε
Σε περιπτωση γυναικας....να μην συνεχισω...καταλαβες :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## Painter

> οταν λες πας στο  operator    και βάζεις  δηλ πάς πχ στη Vodafone Και τους λές να φορτώσει 40Ε?  (γίνετε ? )



Ναι, με Cosmote αυτό κάνω. Να σημειώσω πως η SIM στα tracker είναι κανονικού (mini) μεγέθους ενώ τα τηλέφωνα έχουν αρχίσει και έχουν Μicro ή και nano sim.
Δηλαδή και βγάλεις την SIM απο τον tracker άντε να βρείς τηλέφωνο να την βάλεις για να περάσεις τις μονάδες απο κάρτα.
Επίσης παίζει και η μεταφορά μονάδων απο τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο με επιπλέον κόστος αλλά δέν το έχω κάνει.

Οσον αφορά τον αναπτήρα του πορτμπαγκάζ και στα δύο αυτοκίνητα (VW & Seat) οι αναπτήρες δέν δουλεύουν όταν σβήσεις το αυτοκίνητο και φύγεις, οπότε tracker ηλεκτρικά ψυγεία κλπ τα ξεχνάμε.

----------


## aktis

> Να σημειώσω πως η SIM στα tracker είναι κανονικού (mini) μεγέθους ενώ τα τηλέφωνα έχουν αρχίσει και έχουν Μicro ή και nano sim.
> Δηλαδή και βγάλεις την SIM απο τον tracker άντε να βρείς τηλέφωνο να την βάλεις για να περάσεις τις μονάδες απο κάρτα.
> Επίσης παίζει και η μεταφορά μονάδων απο τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο με επιπλέον κόστος αλλά δέν το έχω κάνει.



Μπορεις να κανεις ενα λογαριασμο σε ολες τις εταιριες και να βλεπεις απο το pc σου το υπολοιπο της καρτας σου για τα καρτοκινητα . Επιπλέον ,  τουλαχιστον η wind,  γεμιζει και απο paypal ...

----------


## GSR600

Εχω περιπου 2 χρονια τοποθετησει ΑΥΤΟ στο σκουτερ ,απλα αυτο που πηρα κοβει και αντλια αν θες, αυτο που εβαλα στο link ειναι το απλο και δουλευει μια χαρα ,το εχω με καρτοκινητη wind αρκει να θυμασαι να βαζεις μοναδες.

----------


## cosecon

Δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις την καρτα, τουλαχιστον cosmote. Σε ενα συναγερμο σπιτιου που εχω, παω στο Γερμανο και βαζω μοναδες κατευθιαν . επισης το εχω κανει και απο αλλη γραμμη τηλεφωνου με καρτα ανανεωσης.

----------


## passer07

ξανα ήρθα  ,





ψάχνω απο Uk  μην το περιμένω ενα αιώνα   και ας είναι λίγο  ακριβότερο (οπως τα περισσότερα απο τους σχιστομάτες φίλους ) 


είδα αυτό http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hot-Mini-G...item20e8652c78
έκανα μια αναζήτηση για να δώ τι διαφορές  έχει η έκδοση Α με την Β   (η  Β έχει το τηλεκοντρολ)  και μου έβγαλε κάποια θέματα στο εξωτερικό που  παραπονιούνται οτι τρώει την μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου ,   καλα δεν  κατάλαβα οτι πέφτει σε sleep mode  και οτι έχει και μπαταρία ?

επίσης λέει οτι  εχει ενα τηλεκοντρόλ  αυτο δεν αντιγράφετε  ? (πχ αν χαλάσει  )


κοριφαίος Κινέζος πωλητής τον ρώτησα  αν εχει  δυνατότητα για  δεύτερο   τηλεκοντρόλ και δεν γνώριζε ούτε τι είναι το gps που πουλούσε

----------


## p270

εγω ειχα ενα ιδιο αλλα μου ετρωγε την μπαταρια και το σουταρα

----------


## dalai

Το μηχανιμα που δειχνεις εχει 3 μειονεκτιματα
1.μεγαλο μεγεθος που θα σε δυσκολεψει πολυ στο κρυψιμο του (Αν φενετε θα στο ξυλωσουν μολις το κλεψουν)
2.τρωει μπαταρια (πολυ)
3 (και πιο συμαντικο) το sleep mode  ειναι μεσω καλωδιωσης (με το αναμα σβησιμο του αυτοκινητου) και οχι με αισθητηρα δονησης.Οποτε αν στο σηκωσουν δεν θα εχεις στιγμα

----------


## katmadas

Αν τρωει μπαταρια τοτε τι sleep mode εχει.
Δηλαδη τι γινεται την τρωει οταν κοιματε?

----------


## passer07

ημουν ενα βήμα πριν παραγγείλω αλλα κόλλησα  με το που το διάβασα ,  το σκεπτικό μου  είναι   οτι η μπαταρία (που είναι καινούργια )   στο αυτοκίνητο  κάνει 120Ε   μην την σκοτώσω για 40Ε


τώρα  οταν λέμε sleep mode δεν εννοούμε  οιτ ξυπνάει  ανα Χ χρονο (αυτόματα ή με εντολή  ) για να κάνει check και ξανα-κοιμάται  ?


δεν νομίζω να τίθεται θέμα   Αν το σηκώσουν  και Αν θα το βγάλουν ,   θεωρώ οτι τέτοια  μέτρα είναι για τον απλό κλέφτη πρώτα 


απλά  να  είναι σταθερό  μηχάνημα  οσο  μιλάμε για την "υγεία " του αυτοκινήτου  και ούτε τρόμπες θα το βάλω να κλείνει , ούτε ρεύματα .

----------


## p270

να μην πω καλυτερα για το τι sleep mode ειναι με ακινησια 5 ημερων και με μπαταρια λιγοτερο απο χρονο το αυτοκινητο δεν επαιρνε μπρος εγινε και ελενχος για διαρροη αλλα η μονη  μεγαλη καταναλωση που υπηρχε ηταν το gps tracker ιδιο με αυτο που εχεις βαλει στην φωτο 

να πω οτι και αλλοι φιλοι μου που ειχαν το ιδιο αλλα σε αλλες version ειχαν το ιδιο θεμα ξηλωθηκαν ολα κια ολα ειναι οκ τωρα

η καταναλωσει προερχεται απο το οτι μενει μονιμα ανοικτο το κομματι του κινητου που περιεχει μεσα για να παρει την εντολη μεσω sms αλλα σιγουρα θα πρεπει να ειναι ανοικτο και το gps αλλιως μεχρι να σου στειλει απαντηση με συντεταγμενες θα υπαρχει μεγαλη καθυστερησει εκτος και αν κανω λαθος

----------


## dalai

Ναι εχεις δικιο .Το κινητο συνηθως μενει παντα ανοικτο. Αν θελεις να κλεινει και το νινητο ειναι deep sleep .Τοτε ομως το μηχανημα ειναι τουβλο και ανοιγει μονο με τον αιθητηρα (κινησης ή μιζας).
Αν κλεισει και το GPS  θελει κανα λεπτο για να δωσει στιγμα.
Τα κινεζικα μηχανηματα (τωρα που τα θυμαμε σιγα σιγα) οταν λεγαν sleep mode  ενοουσαν οτι απλα δεν στελνουν στιγματα.δηλ μια οικονομια 10% στη μπαταρια και 100% στα μηνηματα SMS :P

----------


## p270

κάπως έτσι ειναι αλλά ειναι αδηφάγα στην μπαταρία

----------


## passer07

ωραία  τώρα είναι που δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω , σκέπτομαι οτι για 40Ε να " σφάξω" την μπαταρία που κάνει 120Ε+  δεν αξίζει 


πρακτικά πόσοι αντιμετώπισαν πρόβλημα  με την μπαταρια (γαι την υγεία του αυτοκινήτου με νοιάζει ετσι ) ,  θεωριτικα το αυτοκίνητο λειτουργεί 1 φορά  την εβδομάδα  το λιγότερο , υπάρχει πιθανότητα να τα  αδειάσει η μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου ? 



συγνώμη που σας ζαλίζω αλλα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι γίνετε πρακτικά  :Biggrin:

----------


## katmadas

MIA φορα την εβδομαδα ειναι πολυ λιγο συμφωνα με αυτα που λενε τα παιδια.
Αλλο μοντελο δεν υπαρχει να διαλεξεις?

----------


## p270

με μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα έχεις πρόβλημα σίγουρα και νομίζω ότι όλα έχουν τέτοιο θέμα μόνο αν το κινείς κάθε μέρα τότε ειναι οκ

----------


## dalai

το τκ102 καιει 200 mΑ περιπου. δηλ 33 αμπεωρες την εβδομαδα.ΠΟΛΛΑ για αυτοκινητο. Και τα αλλα μηχανηματα εκει κυμαινονται στη καταναλωση (αφου σχεδον τα ιδια βασικα εξαρτηματα εχουν ).
Εναλακτικα μπορεις να το συνδεσεις με τη παροχη του κασσετοφωνου .Θα ξεκιναει μονο οταν βαζεις μπρος. Ή με το συναγερμο ...
Αμα εισαι πολυ μαγκας θα παρεμβαλεις ενα arduino με ενα  αισθητηρα δονησης , μια εισοδο που θα νιωθει ποτε βαζεις μπρος (ή ξεκλειδωνεις) , και μια εισοδο απο το σειναγερμο  και θα δινει ρευμα στο μηχανημα μονο σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις....

----------


## aktis

Αμα ειναι να βάλεις arduino κλπ τότε το φτιάχνεις και όλο μόνος σου ... υπάρχουν αρκετά open source tracker projects 
Μπορεις να βρεις καi teltonika fm φτηνα στο ebay , φαντάζομαι αυτα που λένε (deep sleep ) να το εννοουν , οχι σαν τους 
κινέζους που ειναι ολο λόγια .... είχε περάσει ενα  παλαιό μοντελλο  από τα χέρια μου  αλλά αυτο δεν έλεγε deep sleep ...

Απο αυτούς που εχουν το TK103B ξέρει κανένας αν το telecontrol ειναι με κυλιόμενους κωδικους ( keeloq κλπ ) ή της πλάκας ?

----------


## passer07

> Αμα ειναι να βάλεις arduino κλπ τότε το φτιάχνεις και όλο μόνος σου ... υπάρχουν αρκετά open source tracker projects 
> Μπορεις να βρεις καi teltonika fm φτηνα στο ebay , φαντάζομαι αυτα που λένε (deep sleep ) να το εννοουν , οχι σαν τους 
> κινέζους που ειναι ολο λόγια .... είχε περάσει ενα  παλαιό μοντελλο  από τα χέρια μου  αλλά αυτο δεν έλεγε deep sleep ...
> 
> Απο αυτούς που εχουν το TK103B ξέρει κανένας αν το telecontrol ειναι με κυλιόμενους κωδικους ( keeloq κλπ ) ή της πλάκας ?





το κεφάλαιο arduino  gps gprs  το εχω ψάξει  γενικά (για να δω τι γίνετε )   δυστυχώς είναι βαθιά τα νερά   και δεν παίζει να δώσω κοντά στο 100Ε για να πειραματιστώ 

για αυτό το teltonika fm θα κοιτάξω πάντως .

----------


## aktis

εδω λεει πχ για το teltonika fm2200 οτι το sleep ειναι  25 mA και η κανονικη λειτουργια 200 mA 
αλλα για να μπει σε sleep δεν πρεπει να στελνει δεδομενα GPRS  σε περίοδο μικρότερη απο 5 λεπτά 

http://www.gps-server.net/downloads/...ces/FM2200.pdf

Δεν ξέρω αν σε άλλα μοντέλλα ρυθμιζονται αυτες οι παραμετροι ( για το sleep )

----------


## dalai

Παντως οσον αφορα το deep sleep  πρεπει να ειπαρχει εσωτερικορολοι που θα διακοπτει τον υπνο καθε μια ωρα περιπου και να στελνει 2-3 στιγματα.Διαφορετικα δεν υπαρχει τροπος να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα μεταξυ υπνου και οτι κατι πηγε στραβα και δεν δουλευει. Επισης ειναι κατι σαν ραντεβου ανα μια ωρα οπου ανοιγει το gsm  και μπορεις να στειλεις εντολες.

----------


## baladofatsas

Να γράψω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου... Ψάχνω gps tracker για σκουτερ. Θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό να έχω ειδοποίηση απο το tracker εάν υπάρχει κραδασμός... ανύψωση με γερανό κτλ. Υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει κάποιο και να ξέρει οτι έχει αυτή τη λειτουργία? Πολλά έχουν αισθητήρα αλλά τον χρησιμοποιούν μόνο για sleep mode ή γράφουν οτι υπάρχει δυνατότητα ειδοποίησης κραδασμών (αν συνδεθούν με αντίστοιχο συναγερμό...)

----------


## aktis

Τελικά το τηλεκοντρολ του coban ειναι μέτριο ( χωρίς κυλιόμενους κωδικούς )  και των μαιμου , ακόμα πιο άθλιο ( pt 2262/pt2272 )  .
Θα προτιμούσα τη λύση της teltonica με ibutton ή τηλεχειρισμό απο τον server 

Για την ανύψωση  η πιο αξιόπιστη λύση θα ειναι ψηφιακό επιταχυνσιόμετρο  

Ασχετα με τη μάρκα πάντως , το πιο σημαντικό ειναι να κόβεται η τροφοδοσία καυσίμου ανεξάρτητα απο τον εργοστασιακό εξοπλισμό (για  επιπλέον ασφάλεια ) 
και να επανέρχεται με αξιόπιστο τρόπο ( οχι τηλεκοντρολ της συμφοράς )

----------

